# how much fipronil required to kill one roach?



## troyks (Feb 17, 2015)

Fipronil is highly effective on roaches, a rice grain sized drop is plenty to kill a roach, in fact enough fipronil will pass through a roach before it dies that lethal doses are left behind in their waste which is only about the size of ground pepper grain. If they're finishing off the strip you lay each night I would increase the amount you're leaving out, it'll kill roaches exposed to it within a few days but remember they've likely laid eggs which will take time to hatch, you'll have to bait and kill those so it may take a while of repeated baiting to eliminate them completely.


----------

